# Neuer Monitor verzerrt alle Schriften!



## Rayne (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

Eine Bekannte von mir hat auf Arbeit einen neuen Monitor bekommen, den HP Compaq LA2205wg. Der Monitor hat eine maximale Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 / 60 Hz, die ist auch eingestellt.

Das Problem ist nun, dass in sämtlichen Programmen die programminternen Schriften (also beispielsweise die Menüleiste mit "Datei", "Bearbeiten", "Ansicht" inklusive Ausklappmenüs) absolut ungleichmäßig dargestellt werden. Das bedeutet, die Buchstaben "springen" teilweise und sind unterschiedlich dünn/fett. Das macht das Lesen sehr anstrengend.
Allerdings betrifft es nur diese programminternen Schriften. Schreibt man beispielsweise in Word einen Text, so sieht dieser Text ganz normal aus, nur alles, was zum Programm selber gehört, wird nicht korrekt dargestellt. Allerdings gibt es auch Programme, in denen alles unschön dargestellt wird, also auch das, was man selber schreibt.

Macht man nun einen Screenshot und speichert diesen als Grafik ab, sieht man auch auf dieser Grafik diese Darstellungsfehler. Allerdings NUR auf dem besagten Monitor. Guckt man sich dieselben Screenshots auf einem anderen Monitor an, sieht alles völlig normal aus, auch die Schriften! Druckt man die Screenshots aus, sieht auch alles normal aus.
Wie kann das denn sein? Bei den Screenshots handelt es sich um Bilder ohne eingebettete Schriften, das Bild müsste also überall identisch aussehen 

Auch Internetseiten werden teilweise zerhackt, siehe Anhang. Mit dem alten Monitor (19 Zoll) war das nicht so.

Die EDV in dem Unternehmen weiß sich anscheinend auch keinen Rat.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, was hier das Problem sein kann und vor allem, wie man dieses beheben kann? Damit würdet ihr uns wirklich sehr weiterhelfen! Vielen Dank


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2009)

Sehe ich da Win98 oder 2000 mit irgend nem IE 5.5?

Nun denn..

1. Native Daten eingestellt? 1680x1050 @ 60Hz ?
2. Digital oder analog angeschlossen?
3. Grafikkarte? Welche? Neue Treiber?
4. Automatische Justage des Monitors versucht?
5. Typoantialiasing von Windows eingeschaltet?

mfg chmee


----------



## Rayne (4. Dezember 2009)

Hm, weiß ich alles nicht, da es sich um den PC/Monitor meiner Bekannten auf Arbeit handelt. Ich werde mal nachhaken!


----------



## Rayne (5. Dezember 2009)

Ein par Informationen habe ich mittlerweile bekommen:

Es handelt sich um Windows 2000 Prof. und die Grafikkarte heißt Intel 82915G/GV/910 GL Express Chipset Family (128 MB).

Haben die DPI für die Schriftgröße mal auf klein gestellt (glaub 96), aber dadurch war die Schrift kaum noch lesbar von der Größe her und trotzdem noch so ungleichmäßig. Nun sind wieder 120 DPI eingestellt. Die waren standarmäßig eingestellt.

Wir haben auch das Windows-Schema geändert, hat aber nichts geändert. Den Schriftgrad kann man dort nicht einstellen, diese Option ist anscheinend gesperrt.

Treiber für den Monitor wurden keine installiert. 

Ich konnte heute mal ein Foto vom Bildschirm schießen, hab die ganze Sache jetzt auch zum ersten Mal gesehen.

Wie man sieht, sind manche Buchstaben mitten im Wort fett. Schon sehr merkwürdig. Und so muss es wohl auch innerhalb der Programme aussehen. Aber es ist ja nicht jedes Wort betroffen. Manche Dialoge bzw. Wörter sehen absolut in Ordnung aus und auch das, was man in Word selber schreibt, sieht ok aus. Im netzwerkinternen "Kommunikations/Chat-Programm" allerdings ist auch jedes selbstgeschriebe Wort betroffen.

Die EDV sieht das nicht als Problem an, wird demzufolge nichts weiter unternehmen.


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2009)

Nun, man sieht, dass dieser "Fehler" sich senkrecht fortpflanzt, andersrum, die waagerechte Synchronisation irgendwie falsch ist.

Ich weiss nicht, welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Grafiktreiber anbietet und Du hast auch nicht gesagt, ob der Monitor analog oder digital angeschlossen ist, aber ich tippe mal auf analog VGA-15pol...

Wenn der Monitor eine automatische Justage hat, bitte ausprobieren. Davor natürlich die Einstellungen in Win2000 auf 1680x1050@60Hz einstellen. Wenn das nicht sonderlich hilft, schauen, ob der Monitor erweiterte/manuelle Eigenschaften zur Synchronisation/Timing hat.

mfg chmee


----------

